# Decent bakery?



## jvm (Feb 18, 2009)

I've had enough of sponge-like supermarket toast bread, Bread Basket rolls, and Spar 'swiss bread' that falls to crumbs after a day... where can we find good healthy, tasty bread in Jo'burg?


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

jvm said:


> I've had enough of sponge-like supermarket toast bread, Bread Basket rolls, and Spar 'swiss bread' that falls to crumbs after a day... where can we find good healthy, tasty bread in Jo'burg?


Go to the Bread and Basket, there is one in Santon City. But there are more stores like Lonehill.
And in Edenvale there is a Dutch bakery!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

There is a quite good German bakery on Oxford Rd and Malibongwe crossing (next to the German Butcher Seemann's) - going west on Oxford, cross Malibongwe and it is on your right hand side entering a small guarded parking lot. I think it is Hammer Avenue.

Then I have been shown a nice bakery in a open air mall where the German butchery Goodmann's is. That is on Republic Road, off Main. Sorry, but I don't know the mall's name. Maybe good to ask for the Butchery, then you should find it. If I find out more, I will post again.


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

fournos on jan smuts cnr bompas in dunkeld / hyde park (also in Rosebank and Bedford Center) excellent everything


----------

